# More Ragdoll pictures...



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Alot of people dont know much apart from Seal/Blue in Raggies, so here are a few reds & creams  I find that many people phone up, but on hearing about the reds/creams...they end up wanting one! Reds are normally boys, as torties are girls, however If you have a tortie mum & red dad...it is possible to produce a red girly, and I managed to produce 2! :laugh: I think they are stunning! :001_wub:

These are the sisters, 6 girls in the litter!
CaramelDreams Cinnamon Swirl Red Point & CaramelDreams Tangerine Treat , Red mitted with nose diamond/blaze

















This is CaramelDreams Peachy Pudding, we think his a red, lynx colourpoint,, however I had the pleasure of visiting him a few days ago :laugh: and his bigger than his 2year old brother lol! And I now think that he is a cream 









CaramelDreams Pear Drop Red lynx Colourpoint
(brother to Dom's Kittens - on this forum, CaramelDreams Mr. C buttons & Mini Egg)









CaramelDreams The King- owned by Marleyboy on here  (Your going to kill me marleyboy but have I got his pedigree name right haha :laugh: You know how bad I am mixing those 2 names up!!! :blushing: Red Mitted.









CaramelDreams Elvis - Brother to Marleyboys above  red mitted with nose blaze









And here is a contrast for you, this is a picture of one of my litters (from pear drops litter above) I love this picture as the litter was so varied, you can really see how different all the colours are :001_wub:









Im trying to Stop myself from posting more as I have SOooooooo many pictures and can talk about them all day! Do Love a colour chat! :laugh: :blushing:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

dont stop we need more!!!!:ihih::ihih::ihih:


theyre so adoreable!, you really are clever ladies... ive just spent 5 minutes looking at those pictures trying to see the difference in colour the only one i can tell the difference is the red 

theyre so cute x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my word, id never be able to choose between them, they are all so incredibly gorgeous. cant look any more, i want them all.
michellex


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have allways said i prefure the seals and blues, BUT, looking at some pf your pictures, i think you may of just changed my mind.............,_


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous,Gorgeous,Gorgeous :001_wub: As always,


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. I WANT ONE NOW !!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::drool:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not looking. Not looking .... didn't see any kitty pictures 
Oh ... alright ..... I did have a quick drool ..... I mean peek, a quick peek 
:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooops - I accidently showed OH this thread too :sneaky2: Singing:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

'Accidentally' ..... of course


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol :laugh: Glad you like them!  lol It is hard to choose but I do love the reds, and blue lynx...and seals...torbies...oh dear... lol :laugh:


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh they are adorable. If it wasn't for my OH putting his foot down, I think I'd probably have about 20 cats by now :001_unsure:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

wow stunning kitties... i cannot say i want though.. got enough kittens already..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Izzie said:


> Oh they are adorable. If it wasn't for my *OH putting his foot down*, I think I'd probably have about 20 cats by now :001_unsure:


I dont think I understand this?!?! :001_unsure: :laugh:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

they are all so adorable! wish i could have one of each colour - but to be fair, i think the OH would divorce me....which wouldn't be so bad but i'd have to put the rubbish out myself then lol  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol damn rubbish bags! :laugh: 

Glad you liked them!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Stumbled across these pic and cannot believe how stunning they all are!!! I particularly like Cinnamon Swirl (the top one?) absolutely beautiful markings and lovely eye colouring. I'm totally gobsmacked and smitten. :drool: :001_wub: I hope you are very proud. You should be!!!

I so want a girlie :cryin: Singing:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Stumbled across these pic and cannot believe how stunning they all are!!! I particularly like Cinnamon Swirl (the top one?) absolutely beautiful markings and lovely eye colouring. I'm totally gobsmacked and smitten. :drool: :001_wub: I hope you are very proud. You should be!!!
> 
> I so want a girlie :cryin: Singing:


yes cinnamom swirl is now called sparkles and is best friend with her seal tortie sister, carameldreams lilac rose aka twinkles, a bunny rabbit...and a dog!  :laugh: that reminds me she sent me a picture yesterday! :laugh:

Awww Im not far from you! :ihih: haha :laugh:


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> yes cinnamom swirl is now called sparkles and is best friend with her seal tortie sister, carameldreams lilac rose aka twinkles, a bunny rabbit...and a dog!  :laugh: that reminds me she sent me a picture yesterday! :laugh:
> 
> Awww Im not far from you! :ihih: haha :laugh:


Aww bless her! They are so tolerant of everyone :001_wub: Ooh more pics...I bet she just going to get more beautiful as she gets older.

I know you're not! I was looking at your website last night and was showing it to my OH last night and he was giving me this face --> :001_rolleyes:

:lol: With hard work I'll get there in the end


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Aww bless her! They are so tolerant of everyone :001_wub: Ooh more pics...I bet she just going to get more beautiful as she gets older.
> 
> I know you're not! I was looking at your website last night and was showing it to my OH last night and he was giving me this face --> :001_rolleyes:
> 
> :lol: With hard work I'll get there in the end


haha :laugh: I find this face works ---> :devil: 
:laugh:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Wow beautiful kittys they really are stunning 
and we really dont mind seeing more photos, do we guys?! 
keep posting


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha :laugh: I find this face works ---> :devil:
> :laugh:


:lol: I'm working on the puss in boots face









I idealy want to get him a girl companion that's a little older either rescue or ex queen or something along those lines.


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

The red/cream colourings are one reason I'm leaning more towards a raggie rather than a wedgie for my 4th kitten (already decided 3rd will be a Siamese).


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Erm sorry to say it tb but my boys pedigree name is "the king" not "elvis" lol but I did have to have a long think about it myself


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

oooooo look at all those cute raggies ::001_wub: My fav is still the torties especially the tortie bi colours :001_wub:: one day I will have one


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Erm sorry to say it tb but my boys pedigree name is "the king" not "elvis" lol but I did have to have a long think about it myself


god im rubbish, lol do you remember when I texted you? I was like 'Hi Im at the post office posting your paperwork...whats his name again!??! :laugh: :blush: my memory is shocking! Lucky I texted you though! Had the wrong name even then lol!! :laugh: :blush::blush:



kelly-joy said:


> oooooo look at all those cute raggies ::001_wub: My fav is still the torties especially the tortie bi colours :001_wub:: one day I will have one


me to!! :001_wub: cant beat a tortie they have that extra little 'thing' 'spice' in their eyes :001_tt1: plus on the breeding side of it, I Love not knowing what I will get, just makes it even more exciting, esp when you then put in a pattern on top of it!! tortie could become a torbie!? :blush: *dances* Ahhh the little things... :blush: :blush: :001_wub:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are all absolutely stunning! I hope you're proud of them, you really should be! 

More pictures would be great


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> They are all absolutely stunning! I hope you're proud of them, you really should be!
> 
> More pictures would be great


lol dont tempt me!! ill be here all day!! :blush: :laugh:


----------

